# First Impressions of my ECM Synchronika 2016



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi

Took delivery of my machine on 13th July.

Hope you don't mind too much however I am going to make some comparison to my Vivi (My Way HX, PID) that I had for nearly seven years.

First impressions, positive points

1. Love the look of this machine, the lights and dials. All very symmetrical. It's a little wider than my Vivi was and deeper.

2. The shot timer is useful

3. The water tank is easier to fill

4. The valves are very high quality and nice to use compared to ones that need turning to open

5. Comes with a high quality porta filter and tamper

6. Machine and accessories very well wrapped

7. Heats up quickly enough.

8. The hot water from the brew head does not smell of brass.

9. Makes nice tasting coffee. Once the grinder burrs are worn in a bit I'm hoping for 'great' tasting coffee ;-)

Not so good points

1. Small mark on the brew lever screw where the person who built the machine let their flat screwdriver slip a little.

2. Drip tray has less capacity than my Vivi did.

3. If the drip tray is nearly full and you slide it up and out towards you, the water can spill on to the electrical switches. Already decided that machine needs the drain plumbing in.

4. The valves need some additional silicone lubrication right out of the box. See photo

5. The brew lever was stiff to use before I applied silicone grease. This evening I carefully removed the cam, cleaned it up and applied Molykote 111 to all friction areas.

Certainly feels smoother now, no more metal on metal friction. Will update the post if it now stops weeping when in the mid position. (45 degrees). A little steam still does seep out of the shower head.

6. It takes longer to steam the same amount of milk, temp set to 124. BB suggested I try it at 126. If this does not work then I will buy the ECM 5 hole tip. Update, it takes 1min 15 sec to steam 250ml of milk to 65 degrees


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for posting this, I was looking at this machine but had concerns about the drip tray and position of the switches.

Looks lovely though, is the pump quiet?

That is a long time to steam 250ml of milk, on my Expobar DB it's usually done before the shot is finished. I did put an Izzo tip on it though.


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Your welcome...the pump is very quiet. I will order the 5 hole tip next week from BB


----------



## wwweeewwweee (Jul 13, 2016)

I expect the internals a shared with the Profitec Pro 700. On mine it takes about 20-25 seconds to steam the same amount of milk with the standard 4 hole tip and the steam boiler set at 126 degrees. The holes might have different diameter but despite that something might be wrong with your steam boiler. Could the water level be too high?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Oaky said:


> Your welcome...the pump is very quiet. I will order the 5 hole tip next week from BB


1m15s to steam 250ml of milk????

That's way too long. It should take you no more than 30s. You should be able to pull a shot and steam at the same time and both be ready.

1m15s... No chance. Something is not quite right...


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

Just thought I'd reply as I have been running one for just over a week and a half now.

I think your comments are pretty spot on.

Yeah I agree the drip tray could be bigger It can hold nearly a litre but you would need hands of a brain surgeon to remove the tray without spilling anything. Doesn't bother me too much as i like keeping things clean.

I also had to lube the cams, there was lube on them already but a lot better after cleaning and reapplying I think it was more the shaft causing the stiffness on my machine.

My machine wasn't working when I first powered it up so i had to remove the cover and reset the thermal cutouts which must have received too much vibration on transit. Not best impressed with the way someone has bent one of the thermal cutout terminals to miss the bracket and damaged the insulation but it is still working correctly.

The internals appear identical to pro 700 though not too sure about the additional brackets, the top 6 hex screws come out then all the sides just lift off so very easy access. Someone with a pro 700 will know better. Few photos of internals posted.

Anyway to the steaming part I'm roughly guessing here but mine is probably taking just under 30 sec to do about 190ml of milk with standard 2 hole tip. I will time it for you tomorrow if you like.

So far I'm very happy with mine and the above comments are being hyper critical but I suppose you can be on such an expensive machine.

Have to thank BB for the fantastic service and also getting my machine rushed out to me.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

For reference:

Profitec Pro-700

Stock steam tip

Stock no burn steam wand

126 Celsius steam temp.

250ml Semi skimmed milk

25 seconds


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your first impressions of your ECM machines

Quick technical question, before I order a brass Y fitting. The plan is to screw this on to the outlet of the filter the other ends will be split between my filtered water tap and my new ECM.

Is the supplied (ECM) flexible pipe fitted with a ½ or ¾ inch fitting, please?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Most flexible pipes tend to have 3/8 fittings


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

El carajillo is correct.

Included in pakage is 1 metal hose 1/8" 3/8"


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

Oaky did you ever order the 5 hole steaming tip and if so how are you finding it? Hope you got the slow steaming part sorted and are still enjoying the machine.


----------



## sisturix (Aug 31, 2016)

I wonder if you got to any conclusion with the steaming Oaky. I have a new Synchronika and have the same problem. Takes around 1m to steam 250ml of milk at 124 degrees, and around 55 seconds at 126. I tried to empty the boiler and got the expected 900ml, but that did not help. It definetly looks like an issue since Miss Silvia was considerably faster


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi sisturix,

It might be worth me calling M at BB to highlight that I am not the only Customer experiencing this. I also noticed that the temp can drop to as low as 118 during steaming. It starts to howl a little when it does this. Busy with work at the moment but still plan on buying a 5 hole ECM tip.


----------



## sisturix (Aug 31, 2016)

Long story short, it's way faster with the 5 hole tip (around 20 seconds). Looks like the problem was with a batch of machines that had the holes a bit smaller then they should. Very happy with the steam power now, almost struggle to control it, even at 124 degrees.


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for this. I haven't steamed as much as 250ml of milk but even with lower volumes of milk i thought mine was a bit underpowered. Will be purchasing the 5 hole tip now. Just wondering also is the machine set up to heat both boilers at the same time or prioritise brew boiler during extraction from factory. I recall reading somewhere about the profitec pro 700 having issues with it but may have been the American version. Before i start searching maybe one of you already know.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The Pro 700 came setup as running the boilers so that the coffee boiler has preference over the steam boiler. This can easily be changed so them both work independently: This is how you setup for the Pro 700 for reference, I am not sure whether it is the same in your machine: http://www.profitec-espresso.com/fileadmin/redakteurupload/Produkte/Pro700/PID_Einstellungen/PID_Einstellungen_Pro700_englisch.pdf -


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks.

Was on the phone to Marko today at BB and they know about the issue with steaming. He has been in contact with ECM and is hoping to get replacement steam tips for anyone with a Synchronika. I actually rang up looking to purchase a steam tip and a few other things but asked me to hold off.


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Ooh, Synchronika tips! I like it. I have been wondering if the steaming could be faster. But put that thought aside as I was comparing with coffee shop machines. I must remember how much better it is than the Silvia!

I've had mine since mid July, and am delighted with it daily. I don't find the drip tray too small. If it gets too full... I've not been cleaning it out regularly enough. What's in it should have been down the sink days earlier!

I'm off to grease the steam valve now ;-)

And I'm interested in the 5 hole steam wand. Any update here?

One last comment: a few weeks ago I went around all the sharp edges of the the cut stainless steel with some very fine sandpaper. (Carefully, so as not to scratch the shiny finish) The cut edges were very, very sharp. I was having to be very careful - having learnt my lesson and got cut. I forgave it pretty quickly though.


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anyone any further information regarding the 5 hole steam tip... or a solution to the existing tip?


----------



## sisturix (Aug 31, 2016)

joe said:


> Has anyone any further information regarding the 5 hole steam tip... or a solution to the existing tip?


Both the 4 and 5 hole steam tip work like a charm. The problem then is more or less controlling all the power instead of lack of power. I seem to prefer the 4 hole one, as it buys you few extra seconds to roll milk before you hit maximum temperature


----------



## Aaron F (Dec 15, 2015)

I received an email from BB last week regarding the 2 hole steam tip situation and was told they would be sending out a 4 hole steam tip. It was a generic letter suggesting everyone is getting one. I received an evelope this Monday with the 4 hole tip.

Have to say it is a lot better and dramatically reduces steaming time and gives a better roll.

If you purchased your Synchronika from BB and haven't received an email or the tip already it may be worth giving them a bell.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That's great news. The Pro 700 (Said it's same internals as the Synchronika) has a 4 hole steam tip and does a great job at steaming.


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

I am seriously considering one of these machines. How long do you need to leave it to heat up in the morning before pulling your first coffee? The service and solving of the problems you've been having gives me confidence in the manufacturers, even if they are not quite as big a name in the coffee world. Are you pleased with your purchase overall?

thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

thewelshvet said:


> I am seriously considering one of these machines. How long do you need to leave it to heat up in the morning before pulling your first coffee? The service and solving of the problems you've been having gives me confidence in the manufacturers, even if they are not quite as big a name in the coffee world. Are you pleased with your purchase overall?
> 
> thanks


Hi,

I leave up to the Synchronika owners to tell you about the machine.

The rule of thumb is that you need to leave any e61 machine heating for around 30-45 mins. My Pro-700, same internals as the Synchronika, is ready in about 45 mins.

I use a timer device (E.g.: Wemo) so the machine is ready for me after my morning routine.


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice idea using a timer. Sorts out the whole problem of the heating time. Would love to hear from some ECM Synchronika owners as to how they're getting on with their machines as there aren't many owner reviews out ther yet.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Hope it's OK to butt in here. I have the Mechanika Profi IV. Not the same, but with certain similarities.

I have the same drip tray...now drained using car heater hose. Much better and not expensive to do providing you have the black plastic sump and a drip tray with a hole in it. (Not all are).

Also a rubber grommet now stuck around the underside of the drain hole to ensure water doesn't stray across the underside of the tray.

May I ask if the OP (or anyone else) can just advise about greasing the cam. Is it best to remove the big chrome/stainless 36mm top nut, and does that allow you to simply remove the component in one piece? I have the food safe grease but have seen that some dismantle the handle from the side - whilst others do it by removing the top (is it the mushroom?)

Thanks.

PS. Should the handle be in a particular position before removing the assembly?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

devonstan, you've gone a bit off topic, but no, no need to remove the mushroom to lubricate the cam

check out dave's very helpful wiki on the subject here - http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

reneb said:


> devonstan, you've gone a bit off topic, but no, no need to remove the mushroom to lubricate the cam
> 
> check out dave's very helpful wiki on the subject here - http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


Thanks for the pointer to the article. I had seen it and have a copy but the mention of removal of the mushroom (above) is why I raised the question as it differs from the article insofar as the mushroom was the first port of call above and the handle was preferred in the piece.

Re. straying off topic...then clearly I must apologise. I rather thought that by mentioning the drip tray drain and rubber ring mod on the drip tray I might be offering something of some small value given that the parts are the same on my machine and the OP's machine...but I accept that I was straying from the point.

Lesson learned.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

don't worry devonstan, we all do it! and it wasn't meant as a criticism, so apologies if it read that way - it's often the off topic comments and questions that are the most interesting/illuminating etc.


----------



## Espressobobwaterloo (Jan 10, 2020)

I've had the synchronika with flow control for about a month now. Great machine. Flow control is new to me so still learning that. All in all I think I would. Be happier with the lelit bianca, especially when plumbed in the machine is more compact, the flow control paddle is way easier to use than the knob on the ecm. Also the difference in price would have let me go from the celadon 37s that I bought with the machine to the cedar 37SD, single. Dose grinder.

the lelit is newer and has not had as much exposure.and review yet, so that made me a little hesitant and I went with the reviews.


----------

